# Help - piece music consisting only of a few notes in crescendo



## Wombat (Feb 18, 2012)

Please anyone, can you help!?
I've been searching for a long time for the name of a piece of music played by ?an orchestra? which consists of only a few notes (?total 3?), that build up in a crescendo.
I was taught about it over 15yrs ago in Music A-level, and recall it being quite a dramatic piece of music.
Can anyone help with this rather obscure request?
Thanks!
D


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This is one that comes to mind.


----------



## Wombat (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response, but that isn't it - there were too many different notes - the piece I remember consists of a very gradual crescendo - much less well known than Strauss'.
Many thanks all the same for your suggestion
D


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Wombat said:


> Please anyone, can you help!?
> I've been searching for a long time for the name of a piece of music played by ?an orchestra? which consists of only a few notes (?total 3?), that build up in a crescendo.


Do you mean 'only a few _pitches_' - where each pitch is articulated more than once in multiple notes?
Three notes doesn't make much of a crescendo.


----------

